# really confused



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay guys this is really weird.

I got home from work and checked df, saw many people had received the eta today. So I made nandroid of my gb cm, and proceeded to then restore my nandroid of leaked 2part gb rooted. It booted up fine, then checked and no update. (Which is fine, im happy on cm gb) so I open clockwork app, and it wont boot into recovery. I click bootstrap it says success. Still wouldn't boot into clwk. I try titanium, says no root access!! How did I lose root? Now I can't get into clkwrk to restore my cm gb nandroid...helpppp please, as im not at home so no pc...


----------



## kaneda_77 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you may have to run the one-click method to re-root.
If you have issues, see my thread.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Also note: you cannot update to 4.5.607 from 4.5.606; it's impossible.

I wouldn't be surprised if an update check would actually tell you that there are no updates, as it includes the current firmware version in its request.


----------

